

Larry Lessig launches a Superpac to get money out of US politics - DiabloD3
http://lessig.tumblr.com/post/84419344732/the-launch-of-the-mayday-citizens-superpac

======
dmfdmf
This is treating a symptom not the cause. The cause of money in politics is
the virtually unlimited power of the government today. The government now has
the power to grant special privileges, bestow grants and tax breaks on
specific industries or businesses and hamper and even crush competitors with
unfair regulations. People will naturally try to influence this process
through any means (including money) to protect their perceived interests. The
question that needs to be asked is; What is the nature of government and what
is its proper function in a free society?

